# Super Old Mystery Bike



## A1912

Hello Everyone! 

I have recently rescued an old bike from my landlord as he was about to throw it out in a garage cleaning spree. I know nothing about old bikes, but I liked it so much I decided I would try to restore it and learn about it. Upon examination it turned out it has wooden rims (they were so gray and matched the spokes that I thought they were really old metal at first), and after a very long internet search it turned out to have the same exact frame and be very almost a twin (it is a very very tiny almost, they are nearly identical) to the 1918 ladies Harley Davidson bike that just got auctioned off in Santa Cruz. Wow! 

Here is the thing: it's NOT exactly the same, it doesn't have the H D on the chainwheel, but a star...

The chain wheel cover is more elaborate than the Harley, it has circles stamped around it and is a bit more solid but does have the 3 cut out circle design in the middle... 

There is no brand plate on the front! Just the screws. It is still mostly original red.

I imagine it was built by the same company that built the Harley Bike, The Davis Sewing Machine Company - I even found out what other people they made bikes for... but I can't find any pictures, old catalogues - anything to confirm what the bike actually is!! Any ideas?

Again, the frame is exactly the same as the 1918 Harley... 

Thank you!


----------



## militarymonark

well the best thing to do is post up a few pictures If you dont know how to do that just let us know we'll be able to assist you with detailed instructions.


----------



## A1912

I will definitely post some pictures later today! My camera ran out of batteries...


----------



## mre straightbar

it might be an elgin


----------



## sam

take a look under "FEATURES" at this site ---click on "Behind Bars"
That sounds like your bike---sam


----------

